# Sheets For The Bunk Beds - 26rs



## Markh1 (Sep 11, 2005)

Just purchased a 2003 26RS. Wife wants to put sheets on the bunks. Too hot for sleeping bags in Texas. Can you buy sheets for these odd size mattresses?


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

We just purchased regular twin sheets at Wal-Mart or Target. Unless the 26RS bunks are longer than the 28RSS bunks, they should do fine.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Mark,

The grandkids use sleeping bags on the top bunks (I keep the TT so cold, you need sleeping bags); we use twin sheets for occasional use on the bottom bunks. Seem to work fine.

Mark


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

mswalt said:


> The grandkids use sleeping bags on the top bunks (I keep the TT so cold, you need sleeping bags[snapback]54254[/snapback]​


Our kids fell out of the top bunks with sleeping bags (nylon covered); the bags were like teflon! When we switched them to sheets and comforters they stayed stuck in the bed. We didn't try flannel style sleeping bags.


----------



## Markh1 (Sep 11, 2005)

mswalt said:


> Mark,
> 
> The grandkids use sleeping bags on the top bunks (I keep the TT so cold, you need sleeping bags); we use twin sheets for occasional use on the bottom bunks. Seem to work fine.
> 
> ...


Thanks.


----------

